# Balloon Drops - Match three puzzle : New release by Bullbitz



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

*Balloon Drops - Match three puzzle : by Bullbitz :: Now Available in Amazon App Store!*
*** Get 20 Amazon coins back ! limited quantity offer ** *

Balloon Drops - Match three puzzle begins as a simple 
match three board game and gradually increases
difficulties as obstacles are added and level 
objectives becomes more challenging.

*http://www.amazon.com/Balloon-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00ILI95HW*










• *Introducing Mystery Items and auto-reshuffle/hints.*
• 300 levels over 5 difficulty modes including relaxed no timer special.
• Multiple objectives,challenges and obstacles
• 15 Dazzling power up combinations!
• Each level presents you with unique Objectives and Challenges.
• Obstacles mixed with unique level board shapes will keep you swiping and matching for more!
• Create powerful chained power up cascades to level up!

*http://www.amazon.com/Balloon-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00ILI95HW*

There are four possible objectives on each level.

1. Score quota
2. Removing dark pulps
3. Bringing down popcorns.
4. Free all the Balloons from the net.

There are two possible challenges on each level.

1. Complete the objective before time runs out.
2. Complete the objective before you run out of swaps.

Obstacles.

1. Party hat
2. Cup cakes
3. Netted Balloon

Matching 4 or more balloons rewards the player with
a power up balloon There are 3 power ups.

1. Checkered balloon (horizontal and vertical orientation).
2. Double balloon.
3. Rainbow balloon.

*http://www.amazon.com/Balloon-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00ILI95HW*


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Got it.


Thank you cinisajoy! Thank you for supporting all my apps! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your app here in Fire Talk, but we ask that you follow our rules for promotion here: you may have one thread about your app and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the app will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days.

Betsy


----------

